# exo terra 90cm dual canopy help please



## bobo1 (Jan 2, 2010)

anyone know what uv bulbs fit the exo terra 90cm dual canopy? and cheapest place to buy the 90cm dual canopy hood?
thanks


----------



## bobo1 (Jan 2, 2010)

38 views and no help, no one know?


----------



## DNK (Jul 27, 2013)

You mean to say you've not Googled it?


----------



## danny storm (Dec 2, 2009)

One of the best shops I know is The Online Reptile Shop, very reasonably priced.

Exo Terra Dual Top Canopy 90cm PT2233 | Canopies | Online Reptile Shop

And a video which discusses the bulb fittings

Exo Terra Dual Top Canopies for Reptile Terrariums - Awesome Light & Heat Fixtures - YouTube


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

The tubes are the old style 1" T8 tubes made by a mixture of companies, like Arcadia.

The middle bulb, is a GU10 spot bulb, like you buy in any light bulb shop (well my one's are), Exo bulbs just blow in my house.

I own the 45cm Dual canopy.

Not sure what length tube you would fit in a 90cm top.


----------



## bobo1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Still looking, I ordered a one of amazon but its a two pin plug one and the exo terra rep at Donny show said not to use any with the two pin plugs as it voids the warranty etc.


----------

